# Is he overweight?



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane will be 5 this February, he is neutered. I recently have been feeding him kibble/raw diet for the past year. I recently had some remarks from family/friends that he looks fat. This spring he weighed in at 89lbs, 26inches at the withers. I don't think he is . :wub: What do you think? I think that he finally filled out since I incorporated raw.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hard to tell from a side view. Can you do a Birdseye view?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He doesn't look fat in the picture. He looks good.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

GSDSAR, I can get an overview pic tomorrow, right now he is passed out with the kids (my kids have friends over for a sleepover, they are all sleeping on my living room floor and he is in the middle of the pile.)


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks good but a side shot can be decieving especially with a dog who has a nice underline.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Some GSDs get up to 95lbs and it's a healthy weight on them. Just depends on the dog! But he looks to be a healthy weight in that pic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

